# August photography thread



## pengaleng (Aug 1, 2009)

... cus there isn't one

my friend getting married:


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2009)

I like that


----------



## pigtails (Aug 1, 2009)

Great pic!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 1, 2009)

it's  init

actually, I can't help but read her palms


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2009)

Shes got some chuffing great lines on em. Why doesn't that mess up the henna? I dont understand!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 1, 2009)

cus the henna dries init, then you gotta put on the sugar and lemon juice and wrap em up


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2009)

thats pancakes you donkey


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 1, 2009)

t_p

That picture is fabulous! Well done; your friend will have that as a wonderful memento.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 1, 2009)

Callie said:


> thats pancakes you donkey



nope


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 1, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> t_p
> 
> That picture is fabulous! Well done; your friend will have that as a wonderful memento.



cheers man


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ... cus there isn't one
> 
> my friend getting married:



quite beautiful.

Do the markings have specific meanings or are they simply for decoration?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 1, 2009)

I dunno man I'll ask her cus I was just wondering that.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> nope



*points* don't fucking give it, alright?!


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh *sensibleface* for sensible thread. ahem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> I dunno man I'll ask her cus I was just wondering that.



lemme know. My attempts to chat up beautiful shop girl were met with a 'I'm engaged' and a show of some well tatooed hands last year.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 1, 2009)

*Another Place, Crosby Beach. These may have been taken in July.  *


----------



## steddyeddy (Aug 1, 2009)

big eejit said:


> *Another Place, Crosby Beach. These may have been taken in July.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont know why but i like that one. Seems very peaceful.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2009)

big eejit said:


> *Another Place, Crosby Beach. These may have been taken in July.  *



I like the first two.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 2, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> ... cus there isn't one
> 
> my friend getting married:



what a fab photo


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Do the markings have specific meanings or are they simply for decoration?



Roughly translated = "Don't let DC in your pants".

Nah, they don't mean anything beyong patterns and shit.


----------



## Callie (Aug 2, 2009)

I do really like the colours of your pic tp - have you done anything to it?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 2, 2009)

only made it less YELLOW! on the levels and done a layer blend and a high pass, can't remember which ones or what order though, basically I moved a few things around til it looked right :\


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a gorgeous pic


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## lobster (Aug 3, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



that looks like a negative reaction


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2009)

............


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2009)

Otoh, this couple seemed oblivious to the stares coming from the two people standing behind them in the water:


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 3, 2009)

Sinister looking Sizewell


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 4, 2009)

Both from a trip to the seaside in Ireland.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 4, 2009)

From Brick Lane at the weekend.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 4, 2009)

You need a decent screen for this to look ok...even then it's a cliche.


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 4, 2009)

Fantastic sky tom and with the lifeguard one did you give it a long exposure to blur the clouds?

Here's one i took today at B&Q, look away if you're a bit squeamish....


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2009)

ha! look at his hairy legs  and his little beard! and his front to back monobrow


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 4, 2009)

i think it's a she.


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 4, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>


i want to get one of those for my truck, but probably without the sign.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2009)

The sign is like a 'baby on board' sign, but in this case, it means 'plus-size family on board'.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 5, 2009)

Filey, North Yorkshire.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 5, 2009)

I like those Barking.

Ill Informed - yes long exposure of 54 seconds...there was just enough could moving at just enough speed to make it workable. Was the bug alive? If so who do you have the patience for those macros - amazing, it takes care and attenion I rarely seem to posess!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (Aug 5, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> I like those Barking.
> 
> Ill Informed - yes long exposure of 54 seconds...there was just enough could moving at just enough speed to make it workable. Was the bug alive? If so who do you have the patience for those macros - amazing, it takes care and attenion I rarely seem to posess!



the dragonfly was almost dead and thats why i was able to get the camera half an inch away from its face, usually dragonflys are very skittish. I love getting bug pictures, before i got this camera i used to wander around with a hand lens.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 5, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


>



These are great, that seat looks very sinister


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 5, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> These are great, that seat looks very sinister



In a way it is quite sinister - you can walk round off the beach and alongside the coast, on what is Filey Brigg. The tide however comes in and comes right up to that seat and if you're caught out between the seat and getting back to the beach you can drown 


There's actually a phone behind the seat that enables you to call the coastguard. Or you can scramble up the cliff. If you get stuck however you could sit on the seat and wait for lowtide 

On this image 






you can see the hut, well the bench is just infront of it.


ive more coastal photos here if anyone fancies a squizz. This one, just up the coast at Staithes is a bit sinister too

http://www.pbase.com/barking_mad/yorkshire


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> This one, just up the coast at Staithes is a bit sinister too



I like that.  I must have a proper look round Staithes sometime, I've only ever called in on the way to/from Whitby.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 6, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I like that.  I must have a proper look round Staithes sometime, I've only ever called in on the way to/from Whitby.



Staithes is a truly wonderful place. Quite unique and amazing on a quiet day.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Tankus (Aug 6, 2009)

waterloo


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 7, 2009)

Pin Mill Graveyard


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 7, 2009)

nice, painterly.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 7, 2009)

edit


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2009)

*Sunrise - S'Illot*


----------



## big eejit (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 8, 2009)

> 3799438989_da6debd534_b.jpg



last photo  were that Johnny


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 9, 2009)

tonights fish.. the box is 2 1/2 foot deep.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2009)

There should just be a Johhny Cannuk thread


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Addy said:


> There should just be a Johhny Cannuk thread



I thought about it, with my holiday snaps, but I thought it would be overkill.

I've put a lot of pictures up, because I was on holidays, and therefore got a bunch of photos that interested me, and I thought they might be demonstrative to people in UK, what canada and canadians are like, in Western Canada, at least.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 11, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> Fantastic sky tom and with the lifeguard one did you give it a long exposure to blur the clouds?
> 
> Here's one i took today at B&Q, look away if you're a bit squeamish....




That's exactly the sort of pic I'm interested in taking. Can you let me know what kit you're using as as I haven't had a camera for years.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's exactly the sort of pic I'm interested in taking. Can you let me know what kit you're using as as I haven't had a camera for years.



Its nothing fancy, just a fuji finepix s7000. It's probably about 4 or 5 years old now so i think there's a newer version. Its a paltry 6mp but that goes up to 12 if taken in RAW then converted on the computer. It has a macro feature for taking close ups of a foot away or so, and then has a supermacro for getting a few inches away.

I like all the canada pictures btw.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>


 

Shame about the exposure, that could have been a really good pic.
You should play with it in photoshop, but dont over do it


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted by ill-informed
> Here's one i took today at B&Q, look away if you're a bit squeamish....





Mrs Magpie said:


> That's exactly the sort of pic I'm interested in taking. Can you let me know what kit you're using as as I haven't had a camera for years.


 
Nearly as good as an aquaintances shot of a bluebottle...






Exif:

Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D
Image Date: 2009:07:19 14:43:38
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 105.0mm
CCD Width: 4.18mm
Exposure Time: 0.077 s (1/13)
Aperture: f/10.0
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: -1.00
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## ill-informed (Aug 12, 2009)

wow, looks like i need to start saving for a new camera.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 12, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> wow, looks like i need to start saving for a new camera.



nah it's all in the lens & the post-processing....try starting out with a magnifying glass in front of the lens.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 12, 2009)

> Addy



Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D
wow a 450D took that


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jonny are you pissed what taking photos they always look bleared (evening ones)


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 13, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Jonny are you pissed what taking photos they always look bleared (evening ones)



Somebody mentioned this a couple of pages ago...JC I am sure will respond but its planned.

Got loads to process from Bristol Balloon Fiesta. This is certainly one of the most boring!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 13, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Jonny are you pissed what taking photos they always look bleared (evening ones)



No; maybe I should try getting drunk with the camera and see what happens... 

Like most photographers, I take a lot more photos than I put up. The ones that I do, I choose because they impart the feeling or mood that I'm trying to imply with the photo, or because they impart the feeling that the original scene created in me.

It was like some sort of wakeup for me when I realized that a photo needn't be perfectly sharp, nor perfectly angled etc. For me, it helped a lot to enable me to make photos more like I wanted to make them.

I should edit to add in response to tom craggs: sometimes it's planned, sometimes it's a happy accident.

The 'unhappy accidents', never see the light of day.....


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 13, 2009)

Lots of big lenses out for the 6am mass launch on Sunday at the Balloon Fiesta.






Loved the way kids balloons did their best for a bit of the limelight;


----------



## e19896 (Aug 14, 2009)

See the SLIDE SHOW for the full context a bucolic walk:


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2009)

*Surfing the pipe....*

Say hello to my neice, Kitty


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello, Kitty.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2009)

big eejit said:


> [IM



Liking this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## big eejit (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Johnny. I bought a fancy DSLR a while back but I still seem to get my best pics with my trusty little Pentax Optio 750z. I think it's cos it's relatively unobtrusive and I'm less worried about whipping it out in 'dodgy' areas!


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2009)

*I done a bit of edditing..*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Thanks Johnny. I bought a fancy DSLR a while back but I still seem to get my best pics with my trusty little Pentax Optio 750z. I think it's cos it's relatively unobtrusive and I'm less worried about whipping it out in 'dodgy' areas!



That's my attitude, too. Those little handheld cigarette pack cameras like the Pentax have become fairly technologically advanced. I like recording life as it happens when it comes to people, because I think people and what they do are the best subject. And people alter what they do when a photographer shows up with a big DSLR, imo. I wouldn't mind having one for some of the landscape stuff etc.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 18, 2009)

More >>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 18, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> More >>



Nice work.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2009)

Rougham Airfield


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 19, 2009)

e19896 said:


>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 19, 2009)

At the Bluebell Railway a couple of weekends ago


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## manstein (Aug 20, 2009)

Edinburgh Fringe street folk..


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 20, 2009)

Took a look around a Salmon Smokehouse when I was in Ireland. This guy was so passionate about Salmon - litterally lived the stuff day in day out. You can almost see the love in his eyes...


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 20, 2009)

cybertect - I must about been about 6 when I last went to the Bluebell line. I am sure this along with my Dads love in all things Industry has led to my fascination with railways...must try to get down there soon.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> [



Nice. I like the photo above yours also, by manstein.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 21, 2009)

Balloons are clearly a fav this month  here's some I shot a few weeks ago.


















Processed from RAW to give the polarsied shots a kodacolour feel in terms of levels but otherwise as shot.

More >>


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2009)

Taken with a Leica II & Industar-22 & Photoscaped


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## dweller (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## army_of_one (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## northeastoipunk (Aug 23, 2009)

*blackpool*

blackpool few weeks ago


----------



## cybertect (Aug 23, 2009)

Looe in Cornwall this weekend (I gather the weather in London has been better than in the South West)


----------



## cybertect (Aug 23, 2009)

The boy having fun at a friend's house.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Aug 24, 2009)

My first go at this here....  My August attempts:

Myself:






Number 1. Dog:






Some waterfall in Argyll:






Number 1. Son:


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## big eejit (Aug 25, 2009)

Some great pics this month. Love that one Paul. I was just looking at the Hitchcocky sort of thing going on on the left and then I suddenly spot a whole new picture on the right. Really cinematic, makes me wonder what the story is.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 25, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Love that one Paul. I was just looking at the Hitchcocky sort of thing going on on the left and then I suddenly spot a whole new picture on the right. Really cinematic, makes me wonder what the story is.



Thanks!


----------



## Padcore (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been hideously inactive lately due to a number of circumstances.

Here is a spider I took tonight.

bah.


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 27, 2009)

Zorki-C Jupiter-8 PhotoScaped


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 27, 2009)

Daughter, nephews, nieces mucking about over August


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 28, 2009)

from Thursdays Urban drinks.

please don't out subjects in the pics without their permission.  ta.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 28, 2009)

that in BC JC2?


----------



## clicker (Aug 28, 2009)

Blagsta said:


>



Like this a lot...


----------



## army_of_one (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that in BC JC2?



Yes, it's a place called Three Valley Gap.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 28, 2009)

Sweet FA said:


> Daughter, nephews, nieces mucking about over August





Especially the first three.


----------



## dweller (Aug 28, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Especially the first three.



I agree


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 29, 2009)

Blagsta said:


>



I love these type of high fashion over exposures i wish there was a setting on cameras which made all images look like this.

nice shot


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 29, 2009)

cheers! 

I'm annoyed by the flash shadow under her chin though.  I've tried cloning out or dodging in PS, but I'm not very good at it and it looked weird.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2009)

Clacton Airshow


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Jackobi (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 30, 2009)

A couple from the Melplash Show on Thursday


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 30, 2009)

Last two:


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 30, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



That's really nice, but you might want to level the horizon.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



 wow look how clear that water is


----------



## pigtails (Aug 31, 2009)

.


----------



## pigtails (Aug 31, 2009)

spooky face in stone!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2009)

holiday snaps


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> That's really nice, but you might want to level the horizon.



I think that trick, only God is capable of...


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think that trick, only God is capable of...



Free rotate or whatever it is called in your photo editing software then crop the corners out. Not sure if the photo in question needs it as it looks as if it was taken on a slight slope. There also might be some minor lens distortion? God is Photoshop


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Aug 31, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Last two:



I never thought I'd find myself saying this......but they are damn beautiful sheep.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 31, 2009)

Part 1 of a mates stag do part 2 is this Friday ... then the Wedding the following day 













The rest


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Aug 31, 2009)

Got my DOS 3.11 box running again after a bit of fiddling with setup...





Rock and roll geekery


----------



## cybertect (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Free rotate or whatever it is called in your photo editing software then crop the corners out. Not sure if the photo in question needs it as it looks as if it was taken on a slight slope. There also might be some minor lens distortion? God is Photoshop



What you're seeing there is called the Milk River Ridge, and it is indeed a slope. Thus, only God could level out the Milk River Ridge. 

Either that, or a lot of dynamite.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2009)

I still think it would look better with a straight horizon.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 31, 2009)

[hops into Photoshop]

Assuming the gas station canopy is actually vertical (and taking the perspective into account) it's about 3° out of true, which is enough to make a significant difference.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

cybertect said:


> [hops into Photoshop]
> 
> Assuming the gas station canopy is actually vertical (and taking the perspective into account) it's about 3° out of true, which is enough to make a significant difference.





Shee-it, I better start packing my surveying equipment when I go out with the camera...

Could you maybe run the rest of my photos through your software, and get back to me on how many degrees those ones are off kilter? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2009)

Why not just do a little editing?  It would make your pics loads better IMO.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Why not just do a little editing?  It would make your pics loads better IMO.



Because I like them as they are. If I altered the horizon on that canopy photo, it would change the lines of the canopy etc. and I prefer the photo as it is. This isn't accounting for the fact that the topography there is on a slant, so your perception of what's going in, might not be correct.

As well, this isn't the 'submit a photo to the U75 critics' thread. Which is why I don't comment on the technical nor artistic merit of the photos that you post up here.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2009)

Why post your pics up then if you don't want people to comment?

As I said (and I'm not the only to have ever said this), I like some of your pics, but I think you could do with a little editing.  Editing of things like wonky horizons and editing of what you present to people.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Why post your pics up then if you don't want people to comment?.



Presumably for the same reason that dozens of others post up hundreds of photos here, all of which, or at least most of which, pass without technical criticism. Once again, there is a specific thread for those who want technical comments from other posters.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> As I said (and I'm not the only to have ever said this), I like some of your pics, but I think you could do with a little editing.  Editing of things like wonky horizons and editing of what you present to people.



Thanks for the compliment. 

To the extent that photography is an artistic process, judgements about it will tend to be subjective. That being the case, you might not agree with me about what has merit, and what doesn't, and that's fine.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Presumably for the same reason that dozens of others post up hundreds of photos here, all of which, or at least most of which, pass without technical criticism. Once again, there is a specific thread for those who want technical comments from other posters.



If you don't want anyone to comment, don't post them on a bulletin board.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> To the extent that photography is an artistic process, judgements about it will tend to be subjective. That being the case, you might not agree with me about what has merit, and what doesn't, and that's fine.



Yes, there is a great deal of subjectivity.  There is also a great deal of agreement about technical aspects and composition..  Such as straight horizons, for example.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> If you don't want anyone to comment, don't post them on a bulletin board.



Let's leave it like this, then. If you feel a need to give me technical advice on the photos I put up, please go ahead. As you say, it's a bulletin board, after all.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Yes, there is a great deal of subjectivity.  There is also a great deal of agreement about technical aspects and composition..  Such as straight horizons, for example.



What sort of agreement: that the horizon must be straight, or the portrait must not be overexposed? Or that it mustn't be blurred?

When you become my financial benefactor, paying for my photographs, I'll begin playing by your rule book.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2009)

I was just giving some friendly advice.  Take it or leave it, up to you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> I was just giving some friendly advice.  Take it or leave it, up to you.



Thanks. I'll accept it in the spirit in which it was given.

But consider this: our writing styles are different, as are those of many people. It's possible to communicate effectively, even using something that wouldn't pass the gold standard of the Queen's usage.

So why should we communicate in the exact same photographic style, and why would  we even want to?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Thanks. I'll accept it in the spirit in which it was given.
> 
> But consider this: our writing styles are different, as are those of many people. It's possible to communicate effectively, even using something that wouldn't pass the gold standard of the Queen's usage.
> 
> So why should we communicate in the exact same photographic style, and why would  we even want to?



What are you communicating with the wonky horizons and blurry pics?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> What are you communicating with the wonky horizons and blurry pics?



Because I choose to. It best communicates the image that I have in mind. Just like sometimes I use incorrect grammar and syntax, if I think that it will produce the effect I want. Such as I'm doing in this very paragraph.

I just reread your post. I thought you asked 'why'.

What is it I'm communicating? Hard to say, given that it's a visual communication. Part of it depends on the receiver of the communication. It's quite possible that I communicate nothing to particular individuals.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 1, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Because I choose to. It best communicates the image that I have in mind. Just like sometimes I use incorrect grammar and syntax, if I think that it will produce the effect I want. Such as I'm doing in this very paragraph.
> 
> I just reread your post. I thought you asked 'why'.
> 
> What is it I'm communicating? Hard to say, given that it's a visual communication. Part of it depends on the receiver of the communication. It's quite possible that I communicate nothing to particular individuals.



Those last three are really good.  Don't get drawn into a war of words its not worth it as some people will never understand or even be willing to see it from your point of view


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 1, 2009)

They are really good those last three.

I just think Canuck could do with some self editing sometimes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Those last three are really good.  Don't get drawn into a war of words its not worth it as some people will never understand or even be willing to see it from your point of view



I know. One of the nice things about this thread, is that it contains few if any words: at least, most of the time that's the case. I like a thread like this, because my life is otherwise full of words.

I think Blagsta had it right earlier when he made the same 'editing' comment, but also said, that that is a topic for another thread. He was right about that.

Recalling the discussion when this monthly photo thread got started, the idea was that there was the submit a photo to the critics thread, but there might be a lot of people out there who like taking photos, but might be a bit reticent about subjecting their work to a lot of criticism and pulling apart. So this thread got started as a place where people who like to take photos, but maybe aren't as pro at it as some, can show off what they've done. It was sort of understood, that it might not always be up to professional quality.

A couple of things are at work here. For one, there are people here who have pretty elaborate camera setups. The people who come on and talk about the differences between Nikon D80s and D90s. The people with camera cases with multiple lenses in them. Really nice setups.

A lot of people here don't have those setups. If you have one, and know how to use it, you can take some really nice pictures. I don't have one. I did years ago, but it got gone, way back when. So now, I use a digital compact, because my kid got me one a couple of years back at Christmas. A great gift: it got me interested in photography again. Then last year, I got another one, with a bit of a different lens. At this point in time, I can't afford one of those suitcases full of equipment, and I don't think most people can.

So what I do, and what I think others do, is experiment with the tool I have, to see if I can come up with something interesting, that pleases me. Again, I think that's what a lot of us do. The results aren't always perfect. They might not even be as good as they might be. But you can be sure, that we're quite aware that the photos might have failings. But this isn't cancer surgery: it's a hobby, undertaken for a bit of fun.

As a result: this thread. A place for people to show of their experiments, their less than perfect work, without fear of a lot of reproach, or of the 'pros', turning their noses up in the air.  If they want their work picked apart by the pros, there's a thread dedicated to just that. But this isn't it.

So imo, this isn't the place for criticism. Of course, being a bulletin board, it can happen anyway. If it does, I don't think it will stop people from posting, but it might take a little of the pleasure out of it.


Btw, @ Blagsta: you asked what I was trying to communicate with my blurry photos etc. I had to go and think about that a bit.

What I'm trying to get at, is showing in photos, the love of life, of the observed world. The mystery of it. The unfairness of it, at times. The gorgeousness of it. Sometimes, the feel of a thing, at least the feeling it creates in me, might be better expressed by a fuzzy image, than a clear one; other times, no.

But I still think I was right in that the observer is part of the process. A good photo speaks to something inside, that is in a place different from where the words are. When we photograph, it might speak to some people in that way, and not to others.

But if it doesn't speak to you in that way, then I don't have enough words, to explain through talking, what it is that the photo is trying to say.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^ lovely post



Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Shee-it, I better start packing my surveying equipment when I go out with the camera...



As it happens, I do have a little sprit level that clips into the hotshoe when I feel the occasion demands it... 

Not every photo needs to be level. Not even every one of mine.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

cybertect said:


> ^^^ lovely post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think my problem is that I have one leg a half inch longer than the other. As a result, my whole worldview is slightly out of whack...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

that's a real cool post jc2


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2009)

I must agree with JC2
Sometimes you take a shot that you think is awesome, and others think is 'meh'
Does it really matter unless your after ego boosting slaps on the back?
On a thread like this, its just about posting up a pic for others to view/appreciate/love/hate/comment on/etc
If the OP doesn't give a shit, then thats it.
Some posters might take your constructive criticisms and make use of them, some might take it as an insult....who really cares?

My photography skills are shit, and I own a cheap camera, but I will still post up 1 of my pics every now and then just because I want to show it.


ie..
Before






After


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Addy said:


> I must agree with JC2
> Sometimes you take a shot that you think is awesome, and others think is 'meh'
> Does it really matter unless your after ego boosting slaps on the back?
> On a thread like this, its just about posting up a pic for others to view/appreciate/love/hate/comment on/etc
> ...



Whatever your photo ability, your photoshop skillz are 100x what mine are.


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2009)

That was a very simple 'magic wand' select and cut > new layer >tweak (use eraser to remove noise)> adjust size > overlay on to new layer (surfboard) > flatten (merge) layers.

I just thought thast the edit in this instance would amuse my sister... its how i saw the first photo....'surfing the tube'

Its like how you see your 'off the hip' blurred shots..... a capture of a moment, not a perfectionists point of view.


(I really should have reduced the image of Kitty by another 10% to get a real perspective, but I'm no perfectionist in photography/ art)


----------



## Padcore (Sep 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Whatever your photo ability, your photoshop skillz are 100x what mine are.



Best image ever!


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I know. One of the nice things about this thread, is that it contains few if any words: at least, most of the time that's the case. I like a thread like this, because my life is otherwise full of words.
> 
> I think Blagsta had it right earlier when he made the same 'editing' comment, but also said, that that is a topic for another thread. He was right about that.
> 
> ...



Fairynuff, I agree with most of that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Fairynuff, I agree with most of that.


it's pretty difficult not to tbh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Fairynuff, I agree with most of that.



It's a good thing when even two blockheads can find common ground.

Btw your child is gorgeous. You must be very proud.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

i jjst got sick in my mouth


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> It's a good thing when even two blockheads can find common ground.
> 
> Btw your child is gorgeous. You must be very proud.



Thank you  I am. 

*group hug*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Thank you  I am.
> 
> *group hug*



Awwww......


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2009)

did i spoil that 

*hugs you both anyhow*


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually I wish more people would post on the critics thread. Biting one's tongue gets wearing after a while.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i jjst got sick in my mouth



You're a nasty man.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 3, 2009)

guff


----------

